# Your VOTE for Best Classic New England Hike



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2005)

OK, figured we'd have a discussion about which hike in New England is the quintessential New England Mountain experience.  

Some nominations I have include:



* *Mount Lafayette Loop*:  Dramatic, intense terrain, 
impressive views make this a must-do for any            hiker.  There is nothing like sitting on the porch of Greenleaf and looking up at what you just have accomplished.  The standard loop (Falling Waters, Bridle Path, Fraconia Ridge Trail) encompasses about 8 miles of beautiful and impressive scenery.  Though crowded and quite popular, it is easy to see why this was Guy Waterman's favorite mountain.  

**Mount Monadnock:*  Another mountain that every serious mountaineer has tackled.  Very historic and the breeding ground for many of the outdoors activities and ideas that have shaped our era.  Lots of great trails, including my favorite, the long, scenic, quiet Pumpelly Ridge Trail and impressive views and an airy feel that no other Southern New England mountain has.  Great terrain--bigger than life experience. 

* *Mount Cardigan:*  A true gem as well...the Monadnock of Central New Hampshire.  Impressive views and terrain.  Short run up the West Ridge Trail rewards one with panoramic 360 degree views that encompass the majority of the Whites (including Washington), the length of the Greens, and the local landscape.  Great for first-timers.  Again, much historic value thanks to its infamous fire and the miles of backcountry ski terrain.  

So that's my short list...there are many other ones to consider, but too many to list...so what are your nominations/votes?


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 25, 2005)

Hands down, the Lafayette loop, at about 9 miles, is the favorite hike of the hikers, at least for this hiker and friends. So popular a hike that the AMC has a different volunteer working for two weeks during the season to educate the 1000's of folks on LNT and low impact hiking. So far just this year I've been on the loop 5 times. A slow year for me.

Not on your list and way less populated are the Baldface and Moat loops. Both imo tied for the second finest. The Crocker and the Bigelow loops in Maine are a close tie for second too!

Who else has their favorites?!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 25, 2005)

The classic  Ammomusouc-Crawford-Gulfside-Jewell Trail loop has to rank up there.   It has just about everything you could ask for in a hike.  Steep sections, waterfalls,Mt Washington and above treeline hiking make it a winner.


The Bonds are also a magical place.   A night at Guyot shelter is something that should be on everyone's must do list.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 25, 2005)

i think you really can't beat the franconia ridge loop.  and thousands of other people seemed to agree judging by the overflow on the side of the parkway these last few weeks.  this past saturday i couldn't believe how long the overflow was!  spectacular day for the hike though, deep yet bright blue skies without a cloud to be seen at a reasonably cool but not yet cold temperature.  likely one of the finest hiking days of the year, especially for the above tree line experience.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 25, 2005)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> The classic  Ammomusouc-Crawford-Gulfside-Jewell Trail loop has to rank up there.   It has just about everything you could ask for in a hike.  Steep sections, waterfalls,Mt Washington and above treeline hiking make it a winner.



Would have been on the list, but oftentimes the weather on Washington does not cooperate as it did on my trek in 2000.


----------



## blacknblue (Sep 25, 2005)

I certainly can't dispute the Franconia Ridge loop!  Another great one (and popular) is the Tuckerman Ravine Trail.  That's the one that introduced me to the Presidentials.
However, when I think of which one trail I would hike if I had only one trail to do, show off to guests, etc., then I would choose to park at Lowe's Store and climb Lowe's Path to King Ravine Trail to the Spur Trail past Crag Camp, up to T-storm Jct and up to the Mt. Adams summit, returning down Star Lake to Madison Hut and back to Crag Camp.


----------



## Pinnah (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm with Blacknblue but I would choose a slightly different route up Adams:

Park at Appalahchia -> King Ravine Trail -> Great Gully Trai to T-storm Junction -> Adams Summit -> Airline -> Valley Way -> Brookside Trail -> Appalachia

IMO, there is *nothing* like climbing up out of a ravine in the presis!  And the view off of Air Line is tough to beat.

Another (longer) day is up Huntington to Wash summit and back by way of Boott Spur.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the Mt Lafayette Loop and Welch Dickey for a shorter hike.


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's not forget Mt. Chocorua. Going up and back either the Champney Falls or Piper Trail is a classic New England hike.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 26, 2005)

Franconia Ridge - All hikers do it, many people who occasionally hike or have been dragged out on a "big Hike" likely have done it too.  (I found a picture from Lafayette on a co-worker's wall from 25 years ago when they backpacked & had no kids)  Hard core hikers do it in winter or do the whole trip, others think the loop is a near death march so that is why it's No. 1 in my book  

I like the Ammo/Jewell loop with Monroe thrown in, one of my favorites but too tough for the occasional summer hiker to call a classic.  (Think what Cave Dog & Tim Seaver might call a "Classic"  Presi's & Carters in a day?)

Monadnock I'd call a classic 1/2 day, same with Welch & Dickey

Katahdin with KE & Chimney Pond stops, here distance & toughness keeps many away although being at the gate at 5:00 would have you think everyone does this hike.

Adams yes, KR yes (It's probably the closest mtn. trail classic I have not done) or up Lowe's & down Airline 

ME, The Bigelows hitting South Horn & both 4K peaks 

In ADK's Wrights Peak & Algonquin over the longer more traveled Marcy, also Giant From Route 9N

Another classic would be Mahoosuc Notch.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 26, 2005)

For a quick hike to some beauty... Coppermine to Bridal Veil falls.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 26, 2005)

My fav is Lincoln Gap(Vt) to Mt. Grant then catching the sunset from Sunset Rock on the way back.


----------



## blacknblue (Sep 26, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> My fav is Lincoln Gap(Vt) to Mt. Grant then catching the sunset from Sunset Rock on the way back.


Ooh, that's a good one.  Another classic of mine that I bring new-to-the-area friends on is to drive to Lincoln Gap, but climb Mt. Abraham.  It has nearly everything: a fairly short hike, but above treeline, with fun scrambly sections--perfect as an introductory hike.  Also, driving from my house in White River, you go past swimming holes, take cool back roads, climb a steep mountain pass, and make a pit-stop at a great ice cream place in Rochester, VT.  :lol:


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't dispute any of the suggestions here, but I'll add that to really be "quintessential New England" I think Camel's Hump in the peak of Vermont's foliage season really takes the blue ribbon. Plus, you can hit the Cold Hollow Cider Mill afterward for cider doughnuts ... how quaint is that???


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 27, 2005)

Another vote for Monadnock.  IMO there's no better place to introduce young kids to hiking.

Another gem that is often overlooked is the climb up the Great Gulf on Washington.

Smitty


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2005)

Both of the VT hikes are good ones along with Sunset Ridge on Mansfield.  My plan for my next trip to VT likely is a repeat of Camels Hump since I did Mansfield did this year.


----------

